# Dive buddy



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

I was just wandering if there was anybody that is cave certified that needs a dive buddy or someone I can dive with, I am intro certified and looking to get full before long, I dive at vortex and Marianna are the main places, thanks


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

when you say intro, do you mean intro to cave?


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

Yes


----------



## mike6043 (May 24, 2012)

what instructor did you use? I was thinking of going cavern/intro.


----------



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

I used Glenn van Vliet Out of Niceville he is really good and has low student to instructor ratio, his web site is snapperscuba.com I know he is having a intro class coming up you might could get on in, but I highly recommend him


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I was hoping you didn't mean you took an intro to scuba course LOL


----------

